# Ich würde bitte gerne einen Gästepass bekommen



## braumi1 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Falls jemand noch einen Gästepass übrig hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen diesen zu bekommen. Muss Diablo auf Spielbarkeit auf meinem Rechner testen, denn der ist nicht mehr der Neueste. Deswegen hätte ich bitte bitte gern einen Pass.

Danke schonmal :-)


----------

